

Karma Inflation: Why Comment Karma is More Valuable than Submission Karma - jdc

First, more people are going to read just the articles, and up-vote just the articles.<p>I feel that every up-vote toward a (usually) third-party's work gaining users the same karma as comment up-votes is somewhat broken.<p>Anyone agree and/or have thoughts on how to fix it?
======
rcfox
Perhaps the best way to fix your problem is to stop worrying so much about
karma. ;)

~~~
jdc
So you think that karma has no benefit to the quality of the community? I'd
love to see more high quality comments on HN, and an optimal karma system can
help.

